# NV Raw Medallions



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I couple of people mentioned in one of Diane's (Petaluna) threads that their dogs seem to have reactions to eating NV medallions. I've definitely connected the medallions to Cody chewing on his front toes/pads. When I stopped the medallions, his chewing almost cleared up. I started feeding him the medallions again - chewing started up almost immediately. I took him off of the medallions two weeks ago and his chewing has ceased almost completely. 

I don't know what ingredient he's reacting to but I think we're going to stick with Wellness kibble. 

Just posting this as something to watch for if anyone is considering the NV medallions or if they're already feeding the medallions and seeing similar symptoms. 

Anyone else experiencing similar issues?


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm definitely tagging along with this. I was planning on feeding medallions as well when we get our puppy but knowing this I probably won't.

Is there a variety of flavours that may only stir up on some of the flavours? Are the medallions the same as the "sausage" ones where you cut and make a patty out of?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

No, the medallions are not the same as the "sausage" but may be the same ingredients - just packaged differently. I was feeding rabbit, beef, lamb, and venison and was seeing the same reaction with any of them - which I guess would indicate the culprit wasn't the protien source.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

letter4tony said:


> I'm definitely tagging along with this. I was planning on feeding medallions as well when we get our puppy but knowing this I probably won't.
> 
> Is there a variety of flavours that may only stir up on some of the flavours? Are the medallions the same as the "sausage" ones where you cut and make a patty out of?


Tony, you can get a different brand. Have you check Oma's Pride? Their HQ are located in CT and they have distributors all over the country.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

What I noticed with Violet was it seems like she is/was biting at her back end and feet more often, but there were several different variables - I put her on the new food at the same time as she got her 2nd round of puppy shots (and I've heard vaccines can sometimes cause that), plus I can't say for sure she wasn't doing that on the Science Diet puppy kibble she was previously eating because I transitioned her by the second or third day home. It's also not terribly excessive, and I don't see her licking or chewing her front paws. I have a hunch it is one of the added ingredients in the NV - the flax, alfalfa, maybe the carrots or blueberries (yeasty?). She will have finished a bag of the NV organic chicken by breakfast tomorrow, and I bought a bag of Bravo turkey burgers. They do have some veggies, but more green veggies and no added oils, sprouts, or anything like that. I'll be curious to see if there is a change. My main concern with raw diets is balance, and I'm sure that rotating through the different Bravo proteins or Oma's pride is sufficient for older dogs, maybe tossing in egg, tripe, RMB occasionally, but for a growing puppy I just want to make sure she has all the proper nutrients for growth and development, so I'll probably call the Bravo company and also speak to my vet about whether I should consider adding a supplement to it. She felt the NV was a complete and balanced food for any age.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting, Jill. Tori's gets NV medallions for dinner and, now that you mention it, I have noticed her chewing a bit on her front feet occasionally. I was thinking she was trying to get out pieces of "stuff" that cling to them whenever she's been outside. However, when I've checked, more often than not, there's nothing there. Hmmm... 

She's not a huge kibble fan, so that's probably not the answer for us. Maybe I'll try switching brands of raw.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Very interesting Zury. It's so easy to get caught up with the "best" products out there when it's only because of how much it's marketed.

Thanks a lot. I did look into this and it looks good. I'll have to look for a vendor - don't think I saw one yet so might have to do some traveling from the Queens area.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My four do great on NV Medallions and it is the one brand that my picky eater will eat consistently.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you all elaborate on what happens exactly in regards to chewing? Do they gnaw or like make susceptible damage to their feet?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

letter4tony said:


> Can you all elaborate on what happens exactly in regards to chewing? Do they gnaw or like make susceptible damage to their feet?


Cody gnaws on the pad and between two "toes" on both front feet, as hard as he can. When he starts chewing there is nothing that will distract him. He has not caused any sores, the hair on his feet just turned pink.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle does good on it. I change the meat source at least once a week. I keep 2 different bags in the freezer so she eats it with gusto.


----------

